# WiFi In Samsung Flatscreen TV



## dask (Sep 16, 2022)

I’m trying to figure out how to connect my Samsung Flatscreen TV to my WiFi network. A YouTube tutorial instructed me to go into settings and click Network Types where I should be given the option of either wired or wireless network:




However, when I go into my settings for options I’m only offered one, wired:



Is there no way to connect WiFi to my flatscreen? Would one of those devices you plug into desktops to receive WiFi work, or a Chromecast thingy? Or am I dead in the water in this respect?


----------



## Alex The G and T (Sep 16, 2022)

Mine's a Sony and specifical noted on the box that it has wi-fi and Ethernet.  

*If* yours has wii-fi capabilities, any *operating* signal should be detected and offered in the menu.


----------



## dask (Sep 16, 2022)

I was afraid of that. No hint of a wifi signal anywhere.


----------



## Foxbat (Sep 17, 2022)

I did a search and came up with this. Might help.








						Samsung TV won't find or connect to my Wi-Fi network
					

If your TV or projector does not detect or connect to your Wi-Fi or wired internet network, this guide will help you test your equipment to figure out the problem.




					www.samsung.com


----------



## Alex The G and T (Sep 17, 2022)

I notice that no one else had chimed in, all day.  

Which means that the only solution is to bash through the menuswithinmenuswithinmenus

Until you concede an enormous frustration and acknowledge ultimate defeat.

Personally, I just want a huge mixer board with lots of sliders, faders and pan-pots; so I can make all adjustments in Real-Time.

I used to be able to buy a high quality, expensive AV system and expect it to last a hundred years,  Nowadays, the best equipment is obsolete to a lousy plug-in connection, piracy-prevention schema, every three years.

Are you @#$%^&*() kidding me?!!? I spent a grand on this sh*t.  

At least the loud-speakers still work.  ( I mean really loud.  Because I need Loud-speakers that are really loud.  Like, shake the house, no distortion, really really loud speakers.


----------



## Mr Cairo (Sep 17, 2022)

Its odd that the one network has BDJ5100 as Im sure thats the network settings for a standalone BluRay player (the one I have) not a TV and that player is a Wired only BluRay.

What model is the TV ?


----------



## dask (Sep 17, 2022)

Mr Cairo said:


> Its odd that the one network has BDJ5100 as Im sure thats the network settings for a standalone BluRay player (the one I have) not a TV and that player is a Wired only BluRay.
> 
> What model is the TV ?



My TV is a Samsung and nowhere in settings is there any mention of WiFi, Ethernet or internet. In order to get the image tutorials on YouTube say I should get by going into the settings on the TV itself, I have to go through my Samsung Blu-Ray player and as you noted that only offers a wired Network option. Since the Blu-Ray has an Ethernet port on the back, my next step is to run an Ethernet cord from the modem to the Blu-Ray and see what 21st century digital magic might transpire.


----------



## Mr Cairo (Sep 22, 2022)

dask said:


> My TV is a Samsung and nowhere in settings is there any mention of WiFi, Ethernet or internet. In order to get the image tutorials on YouTube say I should get by going into the settings on the TV itself, I have to go through my Samsung Blu-Ray player and as you noted that only offers a wired Network option. Since the Blu-Ray has an Ethernet port on the back, my next step is to run an Ethernet cord from the modem to the Blu-Ray and see what 21st century digital magic might transpire.



Sorry been away to London for a few days so apologies for the late reply and that all sounds odd.

First off the model of your TV will help The TV make is a Samsung but the model itself should be something like UE43AU7100KXXU 43"

next You cant change the TV settings through the Bluray player even if you plug in the ethernet port it will only affect the Bluray even though they are both samsung, On most modern-ish Samsung TV remotes you should be able to select

Menu > settings > General and then network to get the TV Wifi settings (if your TV is around 5 years or newer that is )

or

Menu > Settings > network

or even

tools > Settings > Network

Every model is slightly different so the actual TV model will help a lot if you cant find that

it would be very strange for a newish TV to not offer ethernet and Wifi .... is there an ethernet port on the back of the TV?


----------



## dask (Sep 22, 2022)

Mr Cairo said:


> it would be very strange for a newish TV to not offer ethernet and Wifi .... is there an ethernet port on the back of the TV?


No, there isn’t. The only option I have in the TV settings is something called Plug & Play:



And when I click that I get:



Once I get to that point, I have to turn the TV off to get rid of it. There’s no way I can find to get to either “Enter” or “Return” and I sure don’t want to click “Start” just to see what will happen. Even the Exit button on the remote won’t get me out of it.


----------



## Mr Cairo (Sep 22, 2022)

I am pretty sure that the Plug and Play is something that runs when you first set the TV up out of the box checking channels, date and time and light settings etc, it may be that you missed the network setting when this was running during the initial setup

If you did run it again it *should *just run you through the initial setup again

No Ethernet port is not that odd as most TVs are wifi only now but no separate network setting in the menu is a little unusual

Without an exact model though its hard to tell you where to go, did you get a manual for the TV surely that must have a network entry

Some Samsing TVs do come with wireless LAN adapter packed away seperatly with the Remote and Batteries ... dont suppose that was in the box by any chance, I am out of ideas otherwise..


----------



## dask (Sep 23, 2022)

I bought my Blu-Ray and flatscreen at the same time and kept the manuals together for easy reference. I found the Blu-Ray manual where I remember putting them both but as you might expect the flatscreen was missing. I know I didn’t intentionally throw it away but where it disappeared to is a matter for quantum physics. I did find the manual online:





						User manual Samsung UN24H4000AF (English - 2 pages)
					

Manual Samsung UN24H4000AF. View the Samsung UN24H4000AF manual for free or ask your question to other Samsung UN24H4000AF owners.




					www.manua.ls
				




but see no reference to either internet or WiFi. I have used the USB port it talks about for photos but that about it. There is something about using the TV as a monitor for a PC but I’m not sure I follow it.


----------



## SilentRoamer (Sep 23, 2022)

Ok so despite the menu offering a connection option (Wired) - you have stated there is no Ethernet port on the back. Are there any additional ports on the side of the TV that look like card slots?









						Specs - LED TV UN24H4000AF | Samsung TVs
					

Visit Samsung today for 24




					www.samsung.com
				




According to Samsung there is no Ethernet or WIFI input/output connectivity as standard. I suspect this TV shares the same base OS as a similar model that does have internet capability or it has a Common Interface slot that can be used to add that functionality.


----------



## Mr Cairo (Sep 23, 2022)

Well that is unusual in this day but it does appear that you do not have any type of internet Wifi capability built in but the device I linked to below _*should, could, possibly maybe*_ give you that ability.









						Wireless LAN Adapter (Smart TV) | Samsung UK
					

Easily enjoy content from the internet, digital camera and smartphone on your Smart TV with the Samsung WIS15ABGNX Wireless LAN adapter.




					www.samsung.com
				




as I said that will possibly give you Wifi on that TV but I cannot say with any certainty that it will .. sorry about that.

EDIT> can see that SilentRoamer has said the same, sorry couldnt help more.


----------



## SilentRoamer (Sep 23, 2022)

Honestly I don't think the above would work, the reviews are by a lot of people with varying models saying it does not work for them, although it might.  Your best bet to get internet on the TV is to sidestep the TV totally:

Look at a Freeview or a NowTV box, you connect that box to the internet and then you can just use the boxes internet on your TV. The NowTV/Freeview boxes can be bought for <£30 and you can setup NowTV on a free trial, it offers apps such as YouTube, Netlifx, Prime etc. 

If it was me I wouldn't even try getting internet on the TV, but get it on a TV connected device.


----------



## SilentRoamer (Sep 23, 2022)

Mr Cairo said:


> Well that is unusual in this day



I agree - but that Samsung TV is not far from a decade old now. The manufacture date for that Samsung is 2014.


----------



## Ursa major (Sep 23, 2022)

My Samsung TV is happily connected to my Wifi (even though the latter changed when I got a new modem/router) and has been since the first day of the 2014 World Cup. 

Unfortunately, as that was so long ago, I can't recall how this was achieved.


----------



## SilentRoamer (Sep 23, 2022)

Ursa major said:


> My Samsung TV is happily connected to my Wifi (even though the latter changed when I got a new modem/router) and has been since the first day of the 2014 World Cup.
> 
> Unfortunately, as that was so long ago, I can't recall how this was achieved.



It really has no relevance unless it is the exact same model/TV OS. As that particular model has no Wifi capabilities then it would be unlikely.

Nothing wrong with TVs from 2014 - just WIFI capability was not a given on TV's made around then.


----------



## Ursa major (Sep 23, 2022)

SilentRoamer said:


> It really has no relevance unless it is the exact same model/TV OS.


I _am_ aware of that... but it doesn't matter because, even if we owned the same model, I still could not tell Dask how to connect his TV to the WiFi.


----------



## SilentRoamer (Sep 23, 2022)

Ursa major said:


> I _am_ aware of that... but it doesn't matter because, even if we owned the same model, I still could not tell Dask how to connect his TV to the WiFi.



Most of them are really easy to connect to be honest, they're generally so hassle free people just go through the motions. 

If I asked my wife what model TV we had she would say "a black one", if I asked my dad he would say a "flat one" and if I asked either of my daughters they would say "we need a newer bigger one".


----------



## Ursa major (Sep 23, 2022)

SilentRoamer said:


> Most of them are really easy to connect to be honest, they're generally so hassle free people just go through the motions.


That _must_ have been the case; otherwise, I still wouldn't have a Wi-Fi-connected Samsung TV....


----------



## Foxbat (Sep 23, 2022)

@dask 
I did a search for your TV model and could find no reference to any internet connection wired or otherwise.  According to the specs, you have one USB port, one HDMI and no ethernet. This appears to correlate with the lack of reference in the manual.

There is a way you could still stream to your TV but it's a bit longwinded. You'd have to run an HDMI cable from a PC or Laptop to your TV and use the TV as a second monitor (streaming via PC or Laptop). Most laptops and PC video cards have HDMI outputs and your TV has one too. To be honest, it would be too much hassle I think.

I wonder how old it is because wifi is pretty standard nowadays.


----------



## Cat's Cradle (Sep 23, 2022)

Foxbat said:


> You'd have to run an HDMI cable from a PC or Laptop to your TV and use the TV as a second monitor (streaming via PC or Laptop).


My wife and I used, until a few months ago, a 9 year-old Philips flatscreen (bought new), with no WiFi capability (we didn't need it for WiFi, originally). Later, we used a Chromebook (laptop) to connect just as Foxbat describes here, to our TV, and then streamed from the laptop to the TV.
Google, with our Chromebook, calls this 'mirroring'. So I wonder if you've seen, with your Samsung, any references to mirroring, dask? It was a complete hit-or-miss venture, with mirroring working fine for days, and then refusing to work for days more. I troubleshot dozens of times over the years, trying to see why things stopped working, and never was able to reliably get mirroring issues resolved (might have been my own inadequacies as a troubleshooter). Some of the failures were related to internet issues, I think. But this can be a frustrating way of using a flatscreen to stream.
I hope you find a way of getting this all to work for you, dask, CC


----------



## Foxbat (Sep 23, 2022)

Just to add to @Cat's Cradle info: I’ve pottered about with running a Laptop through a TV HDMI socket and, although I didn’t have the same issues, at regular intervals, the TV screen would go black for a second and then carry on as normal. I never got to the bottom of what caused this but I wondered (because of the regularity) if it was some kind of memory cache clearance issue.

Not an ideal solution but workable despite these irritating issues.


----------



## dask (Sep 23, 2022)

Cat's Cradle said:


> Google, with our Chromebook, calls this 'mirroring'. So I wonder if you've seen, with your Samsung, any references to mirroring, dask?


That’s what started all of this. Somehow I stumbled across “mirroring“ for iPads on YouTube and thought I’d give it a try because it sounded so “easy.” Then the obstacles started sprouting through the digital dirt like dragon’s teeth. Our PC is old and glacially slow anyway, not sure if it would be worth dragging cords across the room for little or no profit if I understand what’s been written above. May wait till I upgrade to a little bigger screen (after the supply chain has unclogged enough for the current prices to drop a little) and make sure it’s WiFi compatible. Appreciate all the advice and information. Thank you.


----------



## mosaix (Sep 23, 2022)

Foxbat said:


> Just to add to @Cat's Cradle info: I’ve pottered about with running a Laptop through a TV HDMI socket and, although I didn’t have the same issues, at regular intervals, the TV screen would go black for a second and then carry on as normal. I never got to the bottom of what caused this but I wondered (because of the regularity) if it was some kind of memory cache clearance issue.
> 
> Not an ideal solution but workable despite these irritating issues.


I had the same problem when watching on my Samsung via a Humax PVR connected via an HDMI port.  The Samsung has several HDMI ports and the problem was solved by switching to a spare one.


----------



## mosaix (Sep 23, 2022)

My Samsung TV has an interchangeable Common Interface adaptor that contains all the connectivity ports - HDMI, LAN etc. 

When my TV started playing up within the guarantee period a technician arrived and replaced the CI in a matter of seconds - problem solved. 

I assumed - rightly or wrongly - that the actual TV is common across the range and it is the CI that varies from model to model. 

I don’t know how much a replacement one would cost but is it possible to upgrade the TV by buying an upgraded CI with the required WIFI ports?


----------

